# Do betta's like small tanks and if so, why?



## FishyGurl101

I recently got a betta and the person I got him from said they like small tanks, is this true and if so, why?


----------



## kritas

MOST ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!

Sorry, but it infuriates me when people have been mislead and henceforth don't treat their fish correctly.
No fish enjoys small spaces, least of all a betta. You unfortunately, where ever you go will find pet shops keeping betta's in tiny little cups with barely enough room for them to spin around in. This is an act of vulgarity, never to be copied. The person that told you was no doubt a salesman, who was trying to keep the stores reputation by telling you that they require no space to move.

My reccomendation...would be to buy a tank no smaller than 5G for your betta, which is bare minimum in my opinion, although my betta's tank is a 10Gallon. 

Hope that helps


----------



## dramaqueen

The reccommended size tank is 2.5 gallons or larger. They need plenty of space to move around. The bigger the tank, the less water changes you have to do.


----------



## nav2008

2.5 gall or larger is optimum but i have one male in 2 gallons and he seems ok, once i get my fry raised and such im getting a divider for my 10 gallon and putting him in there with the male that currently lives in it (or is until tomorrow when hopefully i will have hatching babies)


----------



## FishyGurl101

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all, this helps a ton!!


----------



## veganchick

might I add they DON'T LIKE small tanks! mine gall get exited every time they go into larger tanks, but If they have to go smaller they get stresses. I don't currently have a betta in a tank less than 4g and all of mine seem happy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Any new fish I get will go into bigger than a gallon.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

I'd say bigger than 1 gallon. I actually bought a so-called betta tank which is really, really small. (Almost like the cups they come in.) I only got it to put my betta in when I clean out his tank...but supposedly you can actually keep the betta in it. I don't think so... And also the bigger the tank, the more room he has to swim around and it is so fun to watch them.


----------



## veganchick

this link might explain how well small tanks work http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/uggggg-22497/ lol....


----------



## dramaqueen

My neighbor's daughter had hers in like about 8 oz of water in a vase! It was awful! He was sick and I tried to treat him for finrot but he died after he went back to her.


----------



## 1077

If I were to keep a betta, It would be in nothing less than 10 gal with filter, and heater, and once a week 20 percent water change.I cannot help but think there is a direct correlation between the numbers of posts regarding sick bettas and the often times small enviornments they are kept in.
I half believe that if there were a tiny globe ,capable of holding water, with a chain attached.. that many would place their bettas in this globe and wear it round their necks.


----------



## Nataku

Oh no, don't post that 1077, some salesperson is going to see that post someday and the next thing we're going to see advertised all over is betta necklaces. *sweatdrop* It'll be all the new rage after those purse dogs. Those salespeople will do anything for a buck, and there's enough clueless shallow people out there that would think it's cool and buy it, even if they never could get a betta to last more than a week.


----------



## veganchick

over the Olympics they did sort of the same thing but with goldfish and keychains http://www.tobeasian.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/goldfish.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

How would you do water changes and feed it? That thing would get filled with fish poop in no time.


----------



## Nataku

0__o;;; That is just so .... pathetically sad.
"Here! Have this gold fish in a plastic bag that is going to be so murky and full of poo in a day that you won't even be able to see the fish inside! ...not that you'd want to be able to see it, it's floating belly up in there DEAD."

I bet that would be horribly traumatizing to the fish, always being jostled around as the person walks, every time they sit down or get up. If the toxic water conditions (and lest we even mention the lack of temperature regulation in one of those things) didn't kill it first, I'm sure it would probably die of shock soon enough anyhow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've heard of goldfish purses, purses that had a place to put a goldfish in. It would be jostled around and even sat on!


----------



## Virus

*10 gallon divided - Suffecient for a male and female crowntail?*

Ignore this!


----------



## Chicklet

Nothing wrong with 1 gallon tanks, anything smaller shouldn't be allowed tho...
As for all betta's being happier in larger tanks, I beg to differ.. Most in fact are happier in smaller tanks.
I've tried the bigger tanks and the community tanks.... 1 gallon tanks produces more bubble nests , & much more activity...... But then again how you arrange that small tanks does come into how the Betta's reacts and enjoys himself.... Empty bare tanks are stressful in my opinion.... Water changes are a must on a very frequent basis..... If you give a bigger tank and your Betta adjusts to it, Then downsizing his tank wouldn't be fair to him unless it was a change he preferred..... I have had many betta's sulk to the bottom corners and refuse to eat for days,,, Gradual changes slowly up sizing his tank size I believe to be less stressful to most betta's..... For some reason I also have been seeing indications that Betta's live longer in smaller well cared for tanks VS larger tanks and with company...

That's just been my experience thus far...


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a betta that lived for 3 1/2 years in a half gallon vase. I wouldn't go less than a gallon now, though.


----------



## veganchick

I think it all depends on the bettas personality, all that I have had have been much happier in large tanks with plenty of things to do! My smallest betta tank is about 4 gallons


----------



## dramaqueen

My largest is 4 gallons. lol


----------



## sweetwhimsy

*My fish is so happy!*

We acquired a male betta from a friend who tried having him in with a goldfish. The goldfish was getting eaten up, so she called me & we wound up with the betta. 

At first I bought a .5 gallon tank. It was small, but bigger than many of the tanks they tried to get me to buy at the pet store. I got online & found this forum where I read about them needing a bigger tank. My betta was barely swimming around & just kind of "hung out" in the .5 gallon tank. 

After moving him to a 2.5 gallon tank, I can say that my betta is now happy! :-D He swims all over the tank, loves to play around the filter, swims through his rock bridge & swims right to us whenever we peer into the tank. There's no doubt that to have a happy betta, it needs a larger tank! 

Thanks to all the posters in the forum that helped educate me about just what my betta needed.


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome to FishForum. Glad to hear your betta is doing well in his 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## 1077

Bigger tanks for bettas =fewer sick bettas.Heated tanks,=fewer sick bettas, regular water changes, =fewer sick bettas,variety of foods =fewer sick bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen

Agreed.


----------



## Chicklet

> Bigger tanks for bettas =fewer sick bettas.Heated tanks,=fewer sick bettas, regular water changes, =fewer sick bettas,variety of foods =fewer sick bettas.


A *BIG DITTO* on that one!

Granted I don't have a problem with small 1 gallon tanks, 
Just the people who refuse to maintain them properly.
Thus for *most *I think Bigger tanks are Better in the long run of things


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree. Its mostly a problem for people who don't maintain a smaller tank or bowl properly. I have taken your advice, Chicklet, on the water changes and I think my fish will be so much better off.


----------



## LaniBaby

I sat here fretting for weeks over whether i want to keep 2 bettas in reasonably nice homes or just 1 betta in a 10 gallon. I decided on the good of the masses and went with 2 bettas, each in 3 gallon, well planted and well-maintained tank. When I was floating Crumb's bag on his first day home, he looked around, and I saw his face light up! He tried to dart off and swim around, but was obviously impeded by the plastic of his bag. It was a little funny and sad at the same time. But when I let him out... he wouldn't stop swimming! It was like he discovered that he could fly. I watched him for hours and I'm happy to say that almost a month later, he's still swimming almost non-stop. When I brought Bluey home, he swam around tentatively, but then spent 3 days sitting in a tiny corner watching me. After awhile, though, I think he figured out it was safe because now he rarely stops swimming, either, and has the biggest bubble nest I've ever seen! (He keeps redoing it after water changes). So I think bettas are happiest and most beautiful where they can swim, stretch out their fins, and fly like the little aquatic butterflies that they are.


----------



## Nataku

1077 said:


> Bigger tanks for bettas =fewer sick bettas.Heated tanks,=fewer sick bettas, regular water changes, =fewer sick bettas,variety of foods =fewer sick bettas.


You sir, win a cookie!


----------



## Kim

^ I agree. For my bettas I have a 5 gallon minimum, and I haven't seen one betta that doesn't perk right up when they go into a larger space. I'm not convinced about the bettas in large community tanks though, but that's a compatibility issue, not a space issue.


----------



## dramaqueen

I would just prefer mine to live alone. I don't have a community tank and if I ever did have any other fish, I wouldn't mind cories. I wouldn't want to have to fool with sand, though.


----------



## Chicklet

> I wouldn't mind cories. I wouldn't want to have to fool with sand, though.


I don't use sand with any of my cories, I've never had a problem with any of them or their barbells,


----------



## froglady

I just got a betta today, hes so happy to be in a five gallon tank. with good filteration and plants to hide in. and most of all. no more tiny fish bowl at the pet store. I agree none smaller than a 5 gallon. fish like to swim freely and have plenty of room.


----------



## dramaqueen

Chicklet, what do you use for your cories, regular gravel?


----------



## FishGirl

My betta lives in a peaceful 75 gallon retirement community. He swims every inch of the tank throughout the day, high, low and in-between. I don't think he's ever noticed any of the other fish, he appears to have no interest in any of them (and vice versa). He's kind of a 'space cadet' floating around in a happy little world of his own. Since these fish originally come from puddles in rice patties where they eat mosquito larvae and other bugs, 75 gallons is a good-sized puddle, but not overly so. He eats everything, but his favorite foods are frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms. Yummy!

Keeping them in a coffee mug-sized cup is pure greed though. Im glad you people are giving yours such good homes though.


----------



## Chicklet

> Chicklet, what do you use for your cories, regular gravel?


*Stoney River*
Premium Fresh Water Aquarium Aggregates.
High quality. polymer coated gravel ideal for aquariums, terrariums, crafts and planters.


----------



## 1077

Then perhaps bigger tanks= happier bettas as well!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just put my new one in a 2 1/2 gallon.


----------



## 1077

Another thread asked for pictures of tanks,bowls,etc that people here keep their bettas in. It was great to see so many ,,providing their fish with comfortable,heated,and filtered tanks. All bettas should have it so good as those photos posted.


----------



## Elisew

After seeing my Bettas swimming and flowing the way they do in my tanks I could never and would never put either of them in anything smaller than about 3G and that would only happen if I decide to divide the 7.5G tank I`ve just bought. I do appreciate that others do things different and have fantastically happy fish but imho I just couldn`t keep something so beautiful confined to such a small space. 
Maybe the `origins` of these beautiful fish has excused the way they`ve been kept by so many for so long but it doesn`t make it right. :-( 


Sermon over!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I do have 3 in gallon containers but I certainly wouldn't go smaller than that. I put one of my new ones in a 2 1/2 gallon critter keeper. I'm gonna put a heater in there for him soon.


----------



## MrVampire181

nothing smaller than 1 gallon, which is the minimum in my mind.


----------



## MrVampire181

FishGirl said:


> My betta lives in a peaceful 75 gallon retirement community. He swims every inch of the tank throughout the day, high, low and in-between. I don't think he's ever noticed any of the other fish, he appears to have no interest in any of them (and vice versa). He's kind of a 'space cadet' floating around in a happy little world of his own. Since these fish originally come from puddles in rice patties where they eat mosquito larvae and other bugs, 75 gallons is a good-sized puddle, but not overly so. He eats everything, but his favorite foods are frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms. Yummy!
> 
> Keeping them in a coffee mug-sized cup is pure greed though. Im glad you people are giving yours such good homes though.


 
Dominus Patrus bla bla bla, I give you my blessings


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree. I have 3 in gallon containers, 1 in a 4 gallon tank, 1 in a 1 1/2 gallon critter keepre and 1 in a 2 1/2 gallon critter keepre.


----------



## rockstar26

put yourself into your bettas shoes for example...

if you were a betta would you want to be confined to a small space? not alot of room to swim and be able to show off your beautiful fins?


----------



## dramaqueen

Someday I may upgrade the 3 in gallon containers. They are well taken care of and they get their water changed regularly.


----------



## rockstar26

dramaqueen i hope you dont think that it was directed towards you cause its not 

i was just reading your fishy names how did you come up with Yerakina? Thats unique  i like it!


----------



## dramaqueen

No, I didn't think it was directed at me.  I do plan someday to upgrade. I'm just kind of like, out of space on my dresser. lol I grew up (in the 60's) listening to a record that my parents had, by a folk group. One of my favorite songs on it was called Yerakina. It was a Greek song about a girl who went to the spring to fill up her water jug. So, when I got my first female betta, I wanted to name her Yerakina.


----------



## rockstar26

heck i have to go out and buy a stand for my 10 gallon soon, currently where the tank is it is about to be remodeled in a couple weeks... im so addicted i almost came home with yet another betta today.... the one i saw was white, yet you could see where all his red veins and stuff were throughout his body.. kinda neat!!! i just MIGHT end up back at petco tomorrow LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd definitely say you are addicted! lol Its so easy to get addicted because they are so beautiful and have such great personalities. I started out with just 1, then a neighbor of mine who has NO compassion at all for animals (and likes people to think she is a big animal advocate) left her betta with me when she went on vacation. She didn't want him back. She said he wasn't made of gold, could easily be replaced and she wasn't going to fool with him by doing regular water changes. He was the best thing to happen to me because that was how I got addicted.  He was the sweetest little fish and had a wonderful personality. I still miss him.


----------



## Mozart

Where are all these 1g, 1.5g, 2.5g, 3g, 3.5g, 4g, 4.5g, tanks? My local petsmart had a 2g and 5g tank only (plus the 10g and over sizes).

My guy just moved into a 2g tank and is loving it. I'm worried about temperature though. Anyone know a good heater (brand) for a 2 gallon tank?


----------



## froglady

Im not sure some stores may carry a mini heater for 2 gallons. try and find one thats got a safety feature on it. so temps wont go too high. just as a good precaution.


----------



## rockstar26

in reguards to wheres all the tanks.... i found a HUGE selection at petsmart.... though the tanks i got were from walmart....... good luck in finding a heater


----------



## dramaqueen

The Hydor mini heaters can be found at Petsmart (my Petsmart had them) and Walmart has the Tetra whisper heaters. Thats where I got mine.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> I'd definitely say you are addicted! lol Its so easy to get addicted because they are so beautiful and have such great personalities. I started out with just 1, then a neighbor of mine who has NO compassion at all for animals (and likes people to think she is a big animal advocate) left her betta with me when she went on vacation. She didn't want him back. She said he wasn't made of gold, could easily be replaced and she wasn't going to fool with him by doing regular water changes. He was the best thing to happen to me because that was how I got addicted.  He was the sweetest little fish and had a wonderful personality. I still miss him.


Addicted? HA, you have no idea!


----------



## dramaqueen

dmhalfmoon, how many do you have? I know you breed so it has to be quite a few.


----------



## LaniBaby

I personally like the marineland stealth heaters. They're a little pricey but won't break and poison your water (as i've heard some glass varieties can do.) i've used the 50 watt on my 1 gal, a 10 gal, and a 3 gal and it was great with all of them. i also have a 25 watt in my 3 gal and it works well. you can set the temp exactly and it shuts on and off on its own. they also have a warranty so if it breaks, send it back. although, i recently sent mine back and haven't heard anything yet.. in 6 weeks...

yerakina!! i love it. she must be a pretty little girl, DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you! She IS pretty. I thought she was white when I first got her but she turned pink with maroon on her fins. I have a stealth visitherm in my 4 gallon. Its been working fine.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> dmhalfmoon, how many do you have? I know you breed so it has to be quite a few.


Pet bettas: These are the ones who invaded my life and are alive and well today, I have 10 pet bettas.

Spawns:About 200 right now, 100-600 more by the middle of june!


----------



## crowntail lover

I use the Tetra whisper brand for my fry tank, but I dont have a heater for my 1 gallon, and 2 gallon. 
And I am getting one for my other female ten gallon


----------



## dramaqueen

dmhalfmoon, how many spawns have you done?


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> dmhalfmoon, how many spawns have you done?


7, almost 8.

Most of my friends and family took them the others are still with me, until I gain some more experience with bagging and shipping, though I've done this before.

My first attempts, supriseingly went well, for a begginer.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's great. Sounds like you're doing quite well with it.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm trying 

No dead ones yet


----------



## dramaqueen

That's great!


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm happy too, I didn't think I would be that good as to have none of them die.

I've been arguing with myself about which is better, priority or express, I'll look more into it.


----------



## 1077

1077 said:


> If I were to keep a betta, It would be in nothing less than 10 gal with filter, and heater, and once a week 20 percent water change.I cannot help but think there is a direct correlation between the numbers of posts regarding sick bettas and the often times small enviornments they are kept in.
> I half believe that if there were a tiny globe ,capable of holding water, with a chain attached.. that many would place their bettas in this globe and wear it round their necks.


 
Bettas are tropical fish. They need the same things all tropical fish need, A tank of no less than five gal ,with healthy biological filter and a heater. It saddens me ,that until people grasp this, there will continue to be the all too numerous posts appearing ,regarding sick bettas,. Fin rot ,fungus,dropsy,bloat,etc ,etc, are nearly always directly related to poor, or deteriorating water quality. Without a cycled tank with filter, there is nothing to break down the waste created by the fish which takes the form of ammonia and or nitrites. Fish become weakened over time and bacterial pathogens,fungus, etc are often the results.
It then becomes most important to use dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ that specifically addresses ammonia,chlorine,and chloramines. This will help detoxify toxins until water change ,,which in anything smaller than five U.S. gal, should be daily to every other day.
Water used should be tapwater with dechlorinator and as stated, heated and filtered. If you can't or won't provide these fish with what they need,not what you think they can get by with,, then god help your selfish ,insensitive,souls.

Now ,, I feel much better for the fishes chances ,,for ignorance has been eliminated from a rather simple equation.8)


----------



## Jazattackk

They CAN live in a very small tank, or a bowl, but they don't LIKE it. Some people think that just because they can survive in a small place, they like it. It's like you being trapped in a walk in closet, you can survive in it if you get food and air, but you would be especially bored and unhappy. That's why bettas usually just stay at the bottom of the bowl or petstore cups if they are in really small spaces, becuase they have nothing to do. And at the petstore, that guy who told you they like living in small spaces probably told you that becuase he dosn't want you to start complaining and stuff.


----------



## Jazattackk

And bettas should be kept in AT LEAST 2.5 gallons, and 5 gallons or more is what they'd be happiest in


----------



## veganchick

I think bettas really need between a 1-20g tank, and they are happiest with a 3-10g tank.


----------



## ScentedLove

Of course bettas don't like small tanks it's like saying would you want to live in your own bathroom? Of course not bettas thrive better in larger tanks and it's better to see them swimming beautifully and exploring!


----------



## 1077

For the longterm health of fish, A tank of no less than 5 U.S. Gal. With heater and healthy biological filter which can be small hang on the back or sponge filter. 
Don't take my word for it,ask any responsible,expierienced,caring person what they're views are. Or better yet, do as I have done over the months here,,as well as other forums, 
Person aquires Betta,Places Betta in unfiltered, and sometimes unheated bowl,vase,or other container of much less than five gal.
In a matter of days,weeks,or a month. Person reports sick fish. No one ever asks what are water parameters (ie) ammonia levels,or nitrites. No one asks what type of water are you using? Tap,spring,distilled,bottled. The person is then directed to administer all manner of medications and or salt.Never mind there are no recommended doses for water volumes of less than five gal. Many people then begin mixing medications,overdosing medications,or not administering enough medication.All are often fatal for the fish.
If the fish are kept in proper enviornment from the outset,,Filtered,heated tank of at LEAST five gal ,with healthy biological filter just as you would provide for all other tropical fish, with proper dechlorinator such as those that address chlorine,chloramines,and AMMONIA.. Then fish will thrive and the use of medications is often not needed assuming you don't buy sick or damaged fish from the outset.
There are plenty of folks who practice all of the above both here and elsewhere. And until those here can form a consensus which places the welfare of the fish first, and opinions based on emotions rather than facts,a distant second ,, ,, then these fish that so many profess to love,,will continue to suffer.


----------



## Kim

^I agree. My setups are all like that and I've only had one illness to treat that the fish didn't have from the onset. I've had 6 bettas and numerous other fish and I'm glad to say that that one time was the only time I've ever had fish fall ill under my watch. Now, I have treated numerous other illnesses that the fish had when I bought them, but never from my own tanks.

Not to mention that cycled tanks are WAY easier to take care of, and you don't have to worry about them if you need to leave/go on vacation for a week.

Bettas really are very hardy fish and if provided for correctly they shouldn't get sick nearly as much as you see.


----------

